# The little white bungalow..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Feb 14, 2018)

Popped into have a little look at this old bungalow.not a lot too it really,a simple three bedroooms and a living room.with a little study.there was some nice colours in here.the flooring was not in the best condition with my foot nearly going in the solem a few times.i must have oicked one of the worst days to visit with wind and rain.


----------



## smiler (Feb 14, 2018)

Mikey, that is rotten, I especially liked the shot of the chimney and the moss, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## titimo82 (Feb 14, 2018)

nice set of pics, thanks for the great work


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 14, 2018)

Think I stumbled on this a year or so back... or maybe not, they all look the same lol


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 14, 2018)

that's got to be the meanest,grumpiest most miserable looking badger I've ever seen


----------



## Potter (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks a nice old place. I love the growth in the sink, and those badgers.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 15, 2018)

That's a nice little bungalow but needs some work done to it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you all.the sink was amazing


----------



## Ha.zel (Mar 1, 2018)

Lovely pics! It seems like that particular stove is a feature in many abandoned cottages i've seen recently. I love the mossy sink!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 1, 2018)

Missed this first time around. Great set again Mikey.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 2, 2018)

oldscrote said:


> that's got to be the meanest,grumpiest most miserable looking badger I've ever seen



The worried look is deliberate and very life like as the title of the resin piece is 'Mother Guarding Three Cubs'.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 2, 2018)

Ha.zel said:


> It seems like that particular stove is a feature in many abandoned cottages i've seen recently.



Basically the lowest specified coal/coke fuelled oven and back boiler units produced by many manufacturers - e.g. Aga, Radiation etc. All were built to 'standard' sizes, so that they could fit in the space in the chimney breast where the original old range sat. The most basic units consisted of a single oven, closed grate served by hinged door and back boiler for hot water with the top serving as a hot plate for heating pans etc. Larger units containing double cooking ovens and a plate warming compartment were also made by all the Manufacturers.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 4, 2018)

Love that furry sink shot mikey. I think you lug an Arga around with you


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 4, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Basically the lowest specified coal/coke fuelled oven and back boiler units produced by many manufacturers - e.g. Aga, Radiation etc. All were built to 'standard' sizes, so that they could fit in the space in the chimney breast where the original old range sat. The most basic units consisted of a single oven, closed grate served by hinged door and back boiler for hot water with the top serving as a hot plate for heating pans etc. Larger units containing double cooking ovens and a plate warming compartment were also made by all the Manufacturers.


And most of these aga's are left because people just don't want too move them as they are just so big and I think a specialist job having them reinstalled and that's why there are so many.bit big for me too transport them around ha ha.its the same with pianos.people would rather leave them due to there cumbersome size


----------

